# Shelby



## swampsauce (Nov 1, 2008)

Grand: learn2q
reserve: Hoss's BBQ
Pee Dee River Swamp Sauce got a 3rd in chicken


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Nov 1, 2008)

Congratulations on the call Tim!  Great job!


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice job Tim!!


----------



## Griff (Nov 1, 2008)

Excellent job Tim.


----------



## swampsauce (Nov 1, 2008)

It wasnt me cooking. Willy T's Dixie Smokers was the cook. Sorry didnt mean to mislead anyone


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 1, 2008)

I take it back then.      Good job Willy T & crew!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats to Hoss's BBQ.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 2, 2008)

is that our Hoss?

Congrats Tim on having a good flavor!


----------



## Finney (Nov 2, 2008)

Great showing Hoss!
Congrats to all that got calls.


----------



## Finney (Nov 2, 2008)

Here all the results:

Grand Champion: Learn2Q.com
Reserve Champion: Hoss's BBQ & Catering Co

Overall:
1 Learn2Q.com
2 Hoss's BBQ & Catering Co
3 Lazy Bones
4 At Ease Moonlighters
5 Rock Store BBQ
6 BS Pitmeisters
7 Pickin' Porkers
8 GB's BBQ
9 Big Mo from Aho
10 Smoky Mountain Smokers
11 Cool Smoke
12 Swiggin' Pig
13 Lotta Bull BBQ
14 Tarheel Smokers
15 Willy T's Dixie Smokers
16 Adam's Rib
17 Butts and Breastts
18 Sue E. Pigg
19 Bare Bonz BBQ
20 Checkered Pig
21 Red, White, and Que
22 Huhney Pa's Piglet
23 Two Old Men and a Grill
24 Smoke This
25 Billy T's
26 Neckbones
27 Mtn Magic Country BBQ
28 Bite Me BBQ
29 Ranucci's Big Butt BBQ
30 Catchafire for Q
31 Bubba and Son BBQ
32 Barbee-Q
33 Screamin' Nite Hog
34 Big E BBQ
35 B4BBQ
36 Triple J BBQ
37 Bubba's Backyard BBQ
38 Pearls Before Swine
39 Crow Creek BBQ
40 Kings Cooking
41 3-B Cooking
42 Buttwhoop.com
43 Carolina Custom Cookers
44 Sunnyside Bar-B-Q
45 Midnight Smokers
46 Hickory Smokers
47 Wee Hour Squealers
48 All-Nighters
49 Grillin' Gangsters
50 P & C Smoke-a-holics
51 Family Fun
52 Mean Gene's Grilling Tea
53 Purple Haze
54 Sun Set Starters


Chicken:
1 Learn2Q.com
2 Swiggin' Pig
3 Willy T's Dixie Smokers
4 Two Old Men and a Grill
5 Cool Smoke
6 Butts and Breastts
7 Hoss's BBQ & Catering Co
8 Rock Store BBQ
9 Mtn Magic Country BBQ
10 Lotta Bull BBQ
11 Adam's Rib
12 Smoky Mountain Smokers
13 Sue E. Pigg
14 At Ease Moonlighters
15 Pickin' Porkers
16 Bare Bonz BBQ
17 Neckbones
18 Red, White, and Que
19 Checkered Pig
20 Big Mo from Aho
21 Huhney Pa's Piglet
22 Lazy Bones
23 Buttwhoop.com
24 BS Pitmeisters
25 Tarheel Smokers
26 B4BBQ
27 Kings Cooking
28 All-Nighters
29 Big E BBQ
30 Screamin' Nite Hog
31 Grillin' Gangsters
32 Bite Me BBQ
33 Billy T's
34 GB's BBQ
35 Midnight Smokers
36 Barbee-Q
37 3-B Cooking
38 Smoke This
39 Pearls Before Swine
40 Sunnyside Bar-B-Q
41 Wee Hour Squealers
42 Mean Gene's Grilling Tea
43 Ranucci's Big Butt BBQ
44 Bubba's Backyard BBQ
45 P & C Smoke-a-holics
46 Hickory Smokers
47 Catchafire for Q
48 Triple J BBQ
49 Carolina Custom Cookers
50 Bubba and Son BBQ
51 Purple Haze
52 Sun Set Starters
53 Family Fun
54 Crow Creek BBQ


Ribs:
1 Learn2Q.com
2 Billy T's
3 Lazy Bones
4 Huhney Pa's Piglet
5 Hoss's BBQ & Catering Co
6 Kings Cooking
7 Tarheel Smokers
8 Big Mo from Aho
9 Neckbones
10 Adam's Rib
11 Butts and Breastts
12 Rock Store BBQ
13 Pickin' Porkers
14 Crow Creek BBQ
15 Checkered Pig
16 BS Pitmeisters
17 Bare Bonz BBQ
18 Bubba and Son BBQ
19 Sue E. Pigg
20 Bubba's Backyard BBQ
21 Smoky Mountain Smokers
22 Lotta Bull BBQ
23 GB's BBQ
24 Cool Smoke
25 Smoke This
26 Big E BBQ
27 Mtn Magic Country BBQ
28 Swiggin' Pig
29 Family Fun
30 Pearls Before Swine
31 At Ease Moonlighters
32 Catchafire for Q
33 Two Old Men and a Grill
34 Bite Me BBQ
35 Red, White, and Que
36 Willy T's Dixie Smokers
37 Buttwhoop.com
38 Ranucci's Big Butt BBQ
39 Grillin' Gangsters
40 Triple J BBQ
41 P & C Smoke-a-holics
42 Wee Hour Squealers
43 Carolina Custom Cookers
44 All-Nighters
45 Midnight Smokers
46 3-B Cooking
47 Screamin' Nite Hog
48 Hickory Smokers
49 Barbee-Q
50 Sunnyside Bar-B-Q
51 Purple Haze
52 B4BBQ
53 Mean Gene's Grilling Tea
54 Sun Set Starters


Pork:
1 BS Pitmeisters
2 GB's BBQ
3 At Ease Moonlighters
4 Butts and Breastts
5 Rock Store BBQ
6 Learn2Q.com
7 Cool Smoke
8 Midnight Smokers
9 Swiggin' Pig
10 Pickin' Porkers
11 Checkered Pig
12 Bare Bonz BBQ
13 Triple J BBQ
14 Lotta Bull BBQ
15 Willy T's Dixie Smokers
16 Lazy Bones
17 Sue E. Pigg
18 Big Mo from Aho
19 Hoss's BBQ & Catering Co
20 Adam's Rib
21 B4BBQ
22 Carolina Custom Cookers
23 Family Fun
24 Crow Creek BBQ
25 Huhney Pa's Piglet
26 Barbee-Q
27 P & C Smoke-a-holics
28 Catchafire for Q
29 Bite Me BBQ
30 Smoke This
31 Grillin' Gangsters
32 Hickory Smokers
33 Tarheel Smokers
34 Bubba and Son BBQ
35 Mtn Magic Country BBQ
36 Bubba's Backyard BBQ
37 Ranucci's Big Butt BBQ
38 Wee Hour Squealers
39 Screamin' Nite Hog
40 Smoky Mountain Smokers
41 Sun Set Starters
42 Billy T's
43 Red, White, and Que
44 All-Nighters
45 Mean Gene's Grilling Tea
46 Buttwhoop.com
47 Sunnyside Bar-B-Q
48 Kings Cooking
49 Big E BBQ
50 Purple Haze
51 Neckbones
52 Two Old Men and a Grill
53 Pearls Before Swine
54 3-B Cooking


Brisket:
1 Smoky Mountain Smokers
2 Hoss's BBQ & Catering Co
3 Lazy Bones
4 GB's BBQ
5 At Ease Moonlighters
6 Red, White, and Que
7 Pickin' Porkers
8 Big Mo from Aho
9 Tarheel Smokers
10 Ranucci's Big Butt BBQ
11 Lotta Bull BBQ
12 3-B Cooking
13 Learn2Q.com
14 Cool Smoke
15 Rock Store BBQ
16 Willy T's Dixie Smokers
17 Smoke This
18 Catchafire for Q
19 Bubba and Son BBQ
20 BS Pitmeisters
21 Sunnyside Bar-B-Q
22 Swiggin' Pig
23 Barbee-Q
24 Screamin' Nite Hog
25 Two Old Men and a Grill
26 Crow Creek BBQ
27 Adam's Rib
28 Carolina Custom Cookers
29 Bite Me BBQ
30 Pearls Before Swine
31 Triple J BBQ
32 B4BBQ
33 Hickory Smokers
34 Sue E. Pigg
35 Billy T's
36 Bare Bonz BBQ
37 Neckbones
38 Big E BBQ
39 Mtn Magic Country BBQ
40 Wee Hour Squealers
41 Checkered Pig
42 Mean Gene's Grilling Tea
43 Bubba's Backyard BBQ
44 Purple Haze
45 Butts and Breastts
46 Huhney Pa's Piglet
47 Buttwhoop.com
48 All-Nighters
49 Family Fun
50 Midnight Smokers
51 P & C Smoke-a-holics
52 Kings Cooking
53 Grillin' Gangsters
54 Sun Set Starters


----------



## Gary in VA (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats Hoss!  and to everyone else!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 3, 2008)

wow Hoss, congrats!!  That's a great contest!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 3, 2008)

Great job Hoss...!!! 8)


----------



## Diva Q (Nov 3, 2008)

Just awesome !

Well done!


----------

